# Polished Bliss: Black RS4, Project Awesome & Moody Skies



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Blimey, two details in a month... anyone would think I've got spare time on my hands! This RS4 was originally corrected by Clark back in January this year, and unsurprisingly this time round only a simple protection detail was required to refresh the finish. Once again, I hadn't planned to take any pictures, but the quality of the final finish tempted me, as did the angry looking sky outside...

*Process*

1. Wheels and tyres cleaned with Gloss It Signature Wheel Gel (neat) plus Wheel Back Brushes and Meguiars Microfibre Wash Mitt.
2. Engine bay and door shuts cleaned with Eimann Fabrik Engine Degreaser and Meguiars Slide Lock Detail Brushes.
3. Whole exterior foamed with Meguiars APC at 60oC, then rinsed at pressure, then hand washed with Meguiars Shampoo Plus and lambswool wash mitts.
4. Whole exterior then treated with Autosmart Tardis to remove all bonded organic contaminants (tar spots, tree sap, bug remains, etc).
5. Whole exterior then clayed with Gloss It Clay Bar Mild, using just water as the lubricant. After a final rinse, the whole exterior was then blown dry with our new Black Baron Vehicle Dryer.
6. After taping off all trims with 3M Masking Tape, a single coat of our new sealant beta (Project Awesome) was machined on using a G220 fitted with a Lake Country Gold Finishing Pad - speed 5 was used, to really work the beta into the paint until almost dry, then the residue was left for an hour to allow further curing time before being buffed off.
7. A single coat of Gloss It Concorso Gloss was then applied by hand using a Gloss It applicator pad, and left to cure for an hour before being buffed off. The bodywork was then wiped down with Gloss It Gloss Enhancer to remove any smears.
8. The glass was then cleansed and sealed using a beta version of Werkstat's new glass sealing kit, which will be available later this year.
9. The wheels were then sealed with Poorboys Wheel Sealant, and the tyres dressed with 3 x Gloss It Signature Tyre Gloss.
10. The exhaust tip was then polished with Meguiars NXT All Metal Polysh and sealed with Blackfire Wet Diamond All Metal Sealant.
11. The engine bay was dressed with 303 Aersospace Protectant, the interior was wiped down with Meguiars APC, the interior plastics were dressed with Werkstat Satin Prot and the leather finally fed with Raceglaze Leather Balm.

*Results*

The following images are as recorded by the camera, save for resizing, minor levels adjustments and a 50% unsharp mask (i.e. the usual treatment all of our images get)...









































































...and the following images have been heavily modified in photoshop (levels, desaturation, HDR style effects, selective colour adjustments, shadow compensation, etc) so take them as a pinch of salt in terms of accurately representing the finish, but enjoy them anyway!














































:thumb:


----------



## lossiechris (May 30, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

stunning work bud the last pic is my fav out of all of them 

tom


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Great work mate and some lovely reflections :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

That looks stunning Rich :thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Great work - love the photos too.
Last photos look very similar in style to the ones Ultimate Shine post of your Project Awesome, yet I was told they were unedited!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice work Rich.

Third from last is my favourite. 

The car is the focus but the composition allows for the Sky and the backdrop to shine through too.

Lovely :thumb:


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

I know you must have been asked this hundreds of times Rich, but when the heck will I be able to get my grubby little mitts on some of that Project Awesome? It would make my Volvo come up a treat mate!

BTW the Audi looks gorgeous!


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE (Nov 13, 2005)

Very nice absolutely dripping wet


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work Rich and some great pics:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Great detailing, great car, great pics! :thumb:

What more can be said - awesome, Rich :thumb:

(does look like it's going rain though so I hope the owner got it home in time, or you got it back in the unit sharpish )


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Great work Rich, I will post up a little review of "Project Awesome" a little later on............:thumb:


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

Looks really good. I can't wait to try Project Awesome.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice work and piccies Rich! That's just drippy!


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Fantastic detail, Rich.

The photos are incredible. Another arrow to your bow.:thumb:


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

Awesome ............................. as always. :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Reds said:


> I know you must have been asked this hundreds of times Rich, but when the heck will I be able to get my grubby little mitts on some of that Project Awesome? BTW the Audi looks gorgeous!


And yet another one for above.

That really does like simply sensational. All been said before but those pictures both inside and the moody OS shots are in them selves award winning:thumb: (but I'm not really jelous, much)

As always, the bar is set sky high again :thumb:

Can I ask when you guys are going away on holiday so I can post knowing that all wont still be thinking about your stunning work while actually visiting my pewney efforts


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Mr Face said:


> And yet another one for above.
> 
> That really does like simply sensational. All been said before but those pictures both inside and the moody OS shots are in them selves award winning:thumb: (but I'm not really jelous, much)
> 
> ...


Holiday? what's that??


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Bloody awesome Rich :thumb: and the last shot is fantastic even if you have played about a 'bit' with it


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Stunning work on a stunning car!! :buffer::car:

Nice photography too!! :thumb:

Good to see your keeping Clark on his toes!! :lol:


----------



## Wash'n'Go (Mar 13, 2007)

Seriously good camera work there and a gorgeous finish to a stunning car.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh Yes that looks like project awesome amazing:thumb:


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

errrr....All I can say is....... WOW. Nice one Rich


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning reflections Rich:thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

A very nice looking finish on the motor and some nice photos as well, you're really geting the hang of the editing now mate.


----------



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

Tip Top work there fella!


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Cheers for all the kind words folks, much appreciated! :thumb:



Rich H said:


> Great work - love the photos too.
> Last photos look very similar in style to the ones Ultimate Shine post of your Project Awesome, yet I was told they were unedited!


How finishes look depends massively on ambient lighting at the time; the 22B shots we posted last week look photoshopped in some instances, but I can assure you they are all as the D300 saw the scene. Thus, you have to trust the photographer, and their integrity. We make a point of raising awareness of any non-standard editing, as above, and I think most detailers would do the same. Paul's work and photography is excellent, and he has shown me nothing but honesty in all of our dealings to date, so I'm happy to accept his word about level of editing. 



Reds said:


> I know you must have been asked this hundreds of times Rich, but when the heck will I be able to get my grubby little mitts on some of that Project Awesome? It would make my Volvo come up a treat mate! BTW the Audi looks gorgeous!


With a little bit of luck and no shipping delays next time, hopeully the end of August. :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

AWESOME final pics, probably the best ive seen infact


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Ouch my chin has just hit the floor........... AMAZING FINISH!


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Great work as always!


----------



## TimG (Apr 2, 2008)

Diggin the pictures. Good work guys!


----------



## Nick_S (Dec 20, 2008)

Stunning work and those photos are incredible :thumb:


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

Great pictures


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Simply awesome :thumb::thumb:


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Sweet!!


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

That is stunning:argie:

Those photos make the car look even better, if that was possible.

Chris.


----------



## vpricey (May 8, 2006)

Stunning finish Rich! :thumb:

Any chance of getting some of those in high resolution, as i'd love them for my desktop??


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

What resolution do you need, and which ones?


----------



## vpricey (May 8, 2006)

No 9,11 & 13(13 being the last one) and 1024 x 768 ?? think thats right


----------



## andyd73 (Jun 17, 2009)

Great finish and some cracking photos:thumb:


----------



## FALCONGTHO (Apr 7, 2007)

Mr Cooper,black paint never looked so good...awesome work...reflections are poppin'


----------



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

WX51 TXR said:


> With a little bit of luck and no shipping delays next time, hopeully the end of August. :thumb:


Oh my Rich.... I think we created a monster :doublesho with project awesome! Hang on mate.


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

Gloss-it said:


> Oh my Rich.... I think we created a monster :doublesho with project awesome! Hang on mate.


Oh yes, thats so true Mr. Frankenstein 
Hope the release day is coming very soon !!!!!!


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Love pics!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice and some great pics :thumb:


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

vpricey said:


> No 9,11 & 13(13 being the last one) and 1024 x 768 ?? think thats right


Right click and save target as...

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f293/polishedbliss/polishedbliss/rs40609/200609rs403-1024.jpg

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f293/polishedbliss/polishedbliss/rs40609/200609rs405-1024.jpg

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f293/polishedbliss/polishedbliss/rs40609/200609rs402-1024.jpg

:thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

drroooooooollll ! great pics too! what is this 'project awsome' i've been hearing of lately?


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

One word, STUNNING!!!!! :argie:


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

magpieV6 said:


> drroooooooollll ! great pics too! what is this 'project awsome' i've been hearing of lately?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=120188

:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning!


----------



## Bluetacker (Feb 6, 2009)

looks fantastic! great work. :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work with amazing photos!


----------



## scj172 (Dec 19, 2008)

stunning! love the HDR shots :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Gotta lurv an RS4 like the fiddled with pics aswell moody skies love it 

Baz


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

'Fiddled with' lol - and there's me thinking that interfered with sounded bad enough!


----------

